# Question Regarding IQA



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi ,

I have done Post Graduate course in Masters in Computer Application from one of the Institution in india, This course is autonomous course and does not comes under list of institutions under AICTE.

I have recently applied for IQA for this qualification , can anybody tell me if this qualification will be assessed positively even if this course is autonomous.??

Regards

Ajay


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

ajay.lele83 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have done Post Graduate course in Masters in Computer Application from one of the Institution in india, This course is autonomous course and does not comes under list of institutions under AICTE.
> 
> ...


Sorry. No idea. You're going to have to wait for the result


----------



## Cheema (Dec 8, 2012)

ajay.lele83 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have done Post Graduate course in Masters in Computer Application from one of the Institution in india, This course is autonomous course and does not comes under list of institutions under AICTE.
> 
> ...




Hi Ajay

My wife has done MCA, and her education is assessed as Level 9 by NZQA in PAR.
We have to go for IQA once we recieve the ITA. On basis of PAR assessment, we are claiming spouse education's 20 points.

Please update ur IQA outcome once you get it. 

~Cheema


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Cheema said:


> Hi Ajay
> 
> My wife has done MCA, and her education is assessed as Level 9 by NZQA in PAR.
> We have to go for IQA once we recieve the ITA. On basis of PAR assessment, we are claiming spouse education's 20 points.
> ...


Hi Cheema,

thanks for your reply, but i have done MCA from autonomous institution, does that have any effect on outcome?


----------

